# 48" Dozer Blade, Time for a new design?



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

Who out there would like to see a quick attach 48” dozer blade offered by Sears?
I was thinking maybe if there was enough interest we could email them a potion to change there design. The new tractor scoop being offered this year was engineered by Agri-Fab the same company responsible for the Dozer blade design. I was thinking they could design a dozer blade that attaches like the tractor scoop so you do not have to disassemble parts and pieces every time you would like to use it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I think they need to increase it to 54" - 60" so when you angle the blade it keeps your tires out of the loose snow, dirt etc.


----------



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

*54" Dozer Blade*

I saw a company on the net last night called Bercomac, and they make a 54" quick attach blade that will fit a Craftsman I believe.
Has anyone herd of them or used the 54" dozer blade before?


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtDigger _
> *Who out there would like to see a quick attach 48” dozer blade offered by Sears?
> I was thinking maybe if there was enough interest we could email them a potion to change there design. The new tractor scoop being offered this year was engineered by Agri-Fab the same company responsible for the Dozer blade design. I was thinking they could design a dozer blade that attaches like the tractor scoop so you do not have to disassemble parts and pieces every time you would like to use it. *


Sounds like an excellent idea to me! I know I wish the rear grader blade was a bit wider than it is. Of course, that might be remedied easily because the blade unbolts from the frame and one could probably have a wider one fabricated if he wished.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 54" Dozer Blade*



> _Originally posted by DirtDigger _
> *I saw a company on the net last night called Bercomac, and they make a 54" quick attach blade that will fit a Craftsman I believe.
> Has anyone herd of them or used the 54" dozer blade before? *


I had a 54" Dozer Blade on my Case 446...it was great for plowing snow.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I have a Bercomac snowblower. You could quick remove it and add the Bercomac blade (which I do not own at this point). In fact, the frame runs from the front to the back of the tractor = very sturdy. Problem is you cannot put the mower deck on with that frame in the way. And, that frame gets in the way of a JBJr (if you own one).

Bercomac is almost the Canadian equivalent to AYP, in that a lot of the products for the craftsmans up north come from them.

I believe you can purchase Bercomac products through select Deere dealerships in the states.

Bercomac 

Good luck

SnowMower


----------



## jackson61374 (Feb 26, 2006)

*54in blade*

I have a 54 for my bolens and it pushes like a truck. My craftsman does just fine too but I agree wider would be much nicer. I have to admit though I really hate how you have to hook these attachments up. It's a project and a half to go from my mowing setup with the dethatcher to the winter setup. It takes a good couple of hours. My Bolens, and Wheel horse and even the old SS16 are ready to go within 15 minutes and that includes putting the chains and weights on.
You can see a huge difference in their older machines as opposed to the newer ones. The frames are still good for what they are the engines good too, but I am saddened that the transmissions are not of the same quality. I used my ss16 to skid logs before and it would not stop pulling. I tried the new GT5000, and blew the tranny. I bought the extended warranty so that took care of it, and by the way is a worth wile investment as it has replaced 4 belts on the snowblower that are crazy money not to mention the trans. If I didn't take the initial 300.0 investment, I'd be into the tractor for over 1,000.00 now. Like I said, its a good machine for what it is, just be careful with how hard you work it.

Jack


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I haven't hit my GT5000 as hard as you but I have put it through some rough times in the last couple of years.....i did have one pulley break on the drive belt assembly that was fixed. I think it was a good deal.....Bolens are great machines!

<img height=400 width=600 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/pics/gt5000.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jack! Glad you found us and we are very glad to have yet another Bolens owners amongst our ranks.


----------



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

I also have a 54 inch on a WH D-180. I'll be devastated if anything goes wrong that cant be fixed. What a machine... The blade is wide enough to clear a path to clear the wheels.. Anything less is ridiculous and shouldnt even be sold. That said, one reason may be that they have 42 and 48 inch in many cases is the tractor cant handle the additional load on it. Jumping to 54 or 60 inch is a heck of an increase...

And those who truly want a dozer blade ( as opposed to a snow blade ) better understand I can run into tree stumps ( many times ) and not bend the blade. I had a 1995 Hechinger 16 hp that bent like a pretzel when I hit snow banks with the " dozer " blade. Course it was frozen..


:homereat:


----------

